# netlink implementation in linuxulator



## sergling (Sep 19, 2020)

hi,

I am trying to run linux version of application using linuxulator, but I get "Address family not supported by protocol" in the log when calling getifaddrs. The search suggests that there is no netlink implementation in the FreeBSD. For example, the native hostname -I gives about the same error. I understand that now Linux uses netlink system calls instead of ioctl. It's not clear to me what to do with it now. If someone faced a similar problem, please share your experience.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 19, 2020)

174933 – [linux] if_nameindex fail in linuxulator enviroment (PF_NETLINK needed)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

